# UCLA MFA Directing 2011



## Hyo-Jin Kim (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone applied and got an interview?


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 24, 2011)

I called and they said they should be scheduling them this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Joe. Zen (Feb 24, 2011)

This weekend? You mean tomorrow?  Wow, I got quite nervous now...  Checking my mailbox is the first thing that I do in the morning these days. UCLA is always my first top choice among all. God bless us!


----------



## R. Sid (Feb 24, 2011)

any idea how many people applied and how many have got calls so far? ucla seems pretty hush hush about everything.


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 25, 2011)

I just received an email for an interview with UCLA. I applied for directing.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 26, 2011)

congratulations balawadhi... anyone else heard anything?


----------



## assal (Feb 26, 2011)

Got an interview for directing


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Feb 26, 2011)

got the email. looks like they are scheduling one at a time.


----------



## JKL (Feb 26, 2011)

@ColoradoGuy,

How do you know they're scheduling one at a time? Do you mind telling us what the e-mail actually says?

Thanks!


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 26, 2011)

got an interview for directing.


----------



## amypj (Feb 26, 2011)

Same as everyone. Got an interview for directing... seems like they're interviewing a lot of people?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Feb 26, 2011)

It wasn't a mass email...mine arrived this afternoon with schedule questions. Seems others got it this morning and last night. Makes sense. Hard to schedule 68 people at once.  


Best of luck everyone!


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 26, 2011)

did any of you get more info? mine basically just informed me that I've been chosen for an interview and asked me about my current location.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Balawadhi, when did you get your e-mail?


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by ColoradoGuy:
> It wasn't a mass email...mine arrived this afternoon with schedule questions. Seems others got it this morning and last night. Makes sense. Hard to schedule 68 people at once.
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!



How do you know it is 68? All my email said was I was chosen to interview for one of 18 spots


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 26, 2011)

HI FILM: after midnight 26th feb new york time.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Balawadhi. I hope I can get interview too as last year.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 26, 2011)

Is Cheri Smith sending the emails for interview or anyone else?


----------



## kwokts (Feb 26, 2011)

I got mine too! this afternoon around noon. oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Feb 26, 2011)

350+ applicants, 68 interviews, 18 spots.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone rejected?


----------



## antonia (Feb 26, 2011)

Got an interview for directing too!! Has anyone booked the interview? and when? Good luck to all hopefuls!


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 27, 2011)

does anyone know if they are interviewing in new york city this year? from the emails it seems like it's only in la


----------



## amypj (Feb 27, 2011)

They only mentioned LA in my email too. Does anyone know if you can do a skype/phone interview instead of flying to LA?


----------



## antonia (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm international applicant. They allowed me have an interview via skype. But didn't say anything about date.


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 27, 2011)

i got a second email, although it read like a mass email. it said the the interviews are on two weekends end of march/ early april in LA. it also said that 350+ applicants applied, and 65 are being interviewed for 18 spots.


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by balawadhi:
> i got a second email, although it read like a mass email. it said the the interviews are on two weekends end of march/ early april in LA. it also said that 350+ applicants applied, and 65 are being interviewed for 18 spots.



Same here


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 28, 2011)

I was interviewed last year. No body called me yet. I think it means rejection


----------



## JKL (Feb 28, 2011)

don't worry!! I just called UCLA film and tv production/directing mfa admissions and the lady said that interviews are still being sent out. Also, she said that this year, you don't necessarily have to be called for an interview to be accepted.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks JKL. Great to hear that.


----------



## assal (Feb 28, 2011)

AS far as the directing candidates go: I've been told by UCLA admissions that you don't get accepted without an interview. Also the material that you will bring to the interview (reel, short film pitch) are essential part of the process. This however might be different for screenwriters.


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 28, 2011)

my interview is march 19th. worried already.


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by balawadhi:
> my interview is march 19th. worried already.



I am there the 19th as well!! Maybe I will meet you there!


----------



## kwokts (Feb 28, 2011)

mine is the 20th, worried as well

should mention that the email confirming interview also come like a list of what you should prepare for it, also attached doc. of the program overview.

whenever im reminded that the program is four year i feel terrifying...


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 2, 2011)

nothing happens anymore for UCLA? Any recent notifications?


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhh I envy everyone who got interviews so I guess that means I got rejected T.T


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 6, 2011)

how to dress up for the interview? opinions!


----------



## amypj (Mar 7, 2011)

My interview is scheduled on Mar 12. I'm thinking of cancelling it though, because I was accepted to cheaper schools”¦

Also, do you have to have a car and drive often if you go to UCLA?

Wish I could talk to a current student there!


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 7, 2011)

hahah, I am sure the rest of the pool would be happy. Either way, good luck!!


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 7, 2011)

hey, 

I am still looking for a place to stay in LA the nights of the 19th and 20th. Anyone getting a hotel room or anything like that they'd want to split up?

Cheers


----------



## Tommy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. Had my interview yesterday and it went pretty smooth. I wouldn't say it was an easy interview, but they were very nice and they'll know all about your materials so don't worry too much about going out of your way to impress them.

As for dressing up: I'd go nice, but casual. I went in nice jeans, a sweater, and a nice coat and I seemed overdressed compared to those I saw before and after me. I mean, I just dressed the way I would if I were going to a bar or restaurant to impress. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Tommy... could you please share what the flow of your interview was like - the kind of questions the panel asked - the topics discussed - were you asked to pitch a short film - did you take any video/photo samples .... 

anyone else who had an interview? please share... it will not only be helpful for current forum members but also the ones in the future... 

thanks...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2011)

For the most part, it's sort of the normal interview questions, which was surprising. They'll ask about your personal history, what stories you want to make, and why. I wouldn't worry too much about that part and to tell you the truth, I purposely went in unprepared so I would be natural... Who knows if that was a good move or not. There are a couple of fun questions they'll throw at you which i won't spoil because I think it's actually better for you if you do it spontaneously. I learned more about my own film tastes than I did before!

The pitch, I can't really say. It's exactly what they say in the email--they won't try to surprise you. I'm not sure my pitch was ideal, but they weren't intimidating during the pitch or anything like that. I'd say maybe read up on how to give a good pitch. In retrospect, I probably should have done that, but I went in with this sort of "I'll be unprepared and natural attitude." I'll see if it works out.

As for the video samples, I brought in a DVD that I had submitted for other schools. I had thought it was to view during the interview, but it's actually for them after the interview is done--at least, in my case. So I brought in an unlabeled DVD expecting us to watch a clip and for me to take it back. I had to awkwardly right down my name on a piece of paper and slide in the dvd sleeve so I'd prepare the DVD a bit more than I did haha.

All in all, not too bad. Relax and don't worry too much. I will say that several of the interviewers might give off a cold demeanor, but I wouldn't take it personally. As the interview went on, I got the feeling that it was simply their personality.

Good luck everyone! And the campus is beautiful so explore if you can!


----------



## amypj (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Tommy!

I would really appreciate it if someone can answer 2 questions for me, which will help my decision of going to my interview on 12th, or canceling it.

1. Do you have to drive if you go to UCLA?
2. How much should one with no savings expect to be in debt when she graduates (in general, or average)?

Thanks!


----------



## Inside Indie (Mar 10, 2011)

> 2. How much should one with no savings expect to be in debt when she graduates (in general, or average)?



This might help:

http://jasonbkohl.com/archives...hool-the-first-year/


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2011)

No body heard rejection?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

No word yet.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got a rejection e-mail.  One down, three to go.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2011)

Gordino, good luck with your other applications. Did they directly send the rejection e-mail or they transferred you to their website?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

HI FILM, it was a direct e-mail from Cheri Smith.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2011)

I will get that soon, too. I feel


----------



## Joe. Zen (Mar 10, 2011)

Got a rejection e-mail too, saying that they have to pick 18 out of 400. Good luck, everyone~!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Joe.Zen when did you get it?


----------



## amypj (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the link, Hi Film! I think I'll cancel my interview and go to a cheaper school. Hope they'll give my slot to someone else. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joe. Zen (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> Hi Joe.Zen when did you get it?



Today, that is March 10th.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2011)

Rejection.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 11, 2011)

You got a rejection e-mail HI FILM?  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## assal (Mar 11, 2011)

anybody from NY going out to LA next week for the interview?I'm nervous!


----------



## antonia (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone know that interview via skype whether to use webcam??


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 12, 2011)

> m NY going out to LA next week for the interv



I am! nervous as can be too. my interview is on the 19th. I have no idea what am i going to say, how should i dress or anything....


----------



## antonia (Mar 13, 2011)

Just finished interview. Honestly, it's hard for me to convey what I want to say in English. All questions are simple, but I just couldn't reaction immediately because of language. I think it won't be problem for any native speakers. Btw, duration is only 17 minutes. I think it's too short. Don't tell me because they have no interest to me 
How long is the duration of your interview?
God bless all


----------



## bazhou (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anybody know when UCLA will be sending out their acceptance notifications? 

Thank you!


----------



## Dafness (Mar 14, 2011)

I hear it's April 5th.


----------



## bazhou (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi sorry, I just wanted to clarify. So those who have gone in for MFA Directing interviews already are getting April 5th as the decision notification date? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 14, 2011)

@antonia

I wouldn't worry. I imagine skype interviews work much differently than in-person interviews. I think the allotted time is anywhere from 45min to an hour for in person. I think mine was an hour.

But like I said, don't stress since I imagine the logistics of skype interviews make it harder to have a longer interview.

Good luck.

Oh, and I was told early April for decisions with no firm date. But they're well aware that intent to enroll deadlines are April 10th so it won't be long now.


----------



## filmartz (Mar 16, 2011)

@Antonia and Tommy

I just had my interview with UCLA last Sunday (joining the blogs late). I'm currently in Africa and had a horrible internet connection. I was never asked to do my film pitch...I'm not sure if that's a bad sign? 

It did seem like they had a ton of other things they wanted to ask me about where I'm from and the things I've been involved in though, like they didn't have enough time to ask them all.

However, my interview was over skype and did turn out to be about 45 minutes long and the internet cut out twice while I was working with them to get it set up...


----------



## stevent (Mar 16, 2011)

Received my rejection this morning via email for MFA Directing.


----------



## filmartz (Mar 16, 2011)

Lame. My internet didn't send the end of my post-- so much for the copy-and-paste theory.

Anywho, did anyone else have any internet glitches during skype interviews? Does anyone think that's going to be a major deal?


----------



## Dafness (Mar 16, 2011)

My interview lasted around 30 min and there were no glitches. however fimartz, your in Africa, I think that's a pretty good excuse for having glitches. Not to mention you said it lasted for 45 min. How long was the interview without glitches? Hopefully the fact that they didn't ask you to pitch means they forgot because they felt they had all they needed to make a decision (hopefully a good one).

@stevent, sorry to hear about the rejection. Hopefully you have other schools giving u offers, and if not, give it another shot next year. Did u interview for the program? if so, when?

Also, for those who interviewed, how did ur pitch go? how do u feel about it? did u get any feedback?


----------



## filmartz (Mar 16, 2011)

Dafness,
I feel like it lasted about 45 minutes, maybe 35 or 40, but I def. feel like it went for over 30 minutes (I wasn't really looking at the clock and our audio went in & out a bit- but they spent and hour with me overall trying to get it to work). I hope they may have just forgot and had other things to talk about! I'm hoping African internet is def. a good excuse, I went to three different internet cafes in the capital that day to try to get the fastest internet, but it's all satellite here so what can you do?-- it's def. very, very difficult in comparison to the US!

Good luck to everyone, I'm hoping I get to come home to the states and meet you!!!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, I thought my pitch was pretty awful. I didn't really prepare for it and I thought that would be a good thing. I mean, I had an idea, but I hadn't outlined what I would say or anything like that. So it was tough and I did stumble backwards trying to explain aspects of the idea that had to go quick in 2 minutes.

However, with that being said, they were very forgiving at the time and seemed genuinely interested in what I had to say even though I wasn't smooth. They were also very nice about everything so even though it wasn't the smoothest pitch (my first pitch, really), I felt like they were supportive even with some missteps. 

It was fun though. Probably should have prepared more, but I have no regrets.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am a Producing applicant, and I am still waiting to hear back with a decision. I know this is the Directing blog, but no one seems to be posting anymore on the Producing blog for UCLA. Is anyone here a Producing applicant, or heard anything? I know of a few people last week who got rejections, so hopefully the fact that I still have not heard back is a good thing. We think the rejections went out last week. Thanks so much! Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the rejections that went out last week are for people who were not invited for interviews at all.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 17, 2011)

I do not think thats entirely true because the person who I know that received the rejection for Producing was interviewed. Do you know if we just get the acceptance/notification from the Decision Status website or do those that get accepted also receive an e-mail or phone call?


----------



## stevent (Mar 17, 2011)

@dafness I did not interview. I actually only made it to one interview stage of the 5 schools I applied to, which was for Tisch Asia. And I didn't technically even apply there, my app was forwarded to them via my Tisch NY rejection. Sooo, I think my app probably needs to be razed and rebuilt.


----------



## Dafness (Mar 18, 2011)

Well good luck @stevent. I am also waiting to hear back from Tisch Asia.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

interviewed on saturday. got the good cop bad cop vibe. similar questions as mentioned before. finished with the 2 min pitch.


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 21, 2011)

what do you mean, good cop bad cop?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> what do you mean, good cop bad cop?



haha, the term, good cop bad cop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_cop/bad_cop


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 24, 2011)

How did the interviews go?
mine was good, i liked the professors, they were nice. (there was a bit of a good cop, bad cop playing) but i felt they were genuine. 

did anyone hear anything after the interviews? how did you guys feel about them?


----------



## assal (Mar 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by balawadhi:
> How did the interviews go?
> mine was good, i liked the professors, they were nice. (there was a bit of a good cop, bad cop playing) but i felt they were genuine.
> 
> did anyone hear anything after the interviews? how did you guys feel about them?




I loved my interview experience. The interviewers were so genuine and with a great and interesting body of work. They didn't love the story for the pitch I presented, but gave me positive feedback about the pitch itself. I'm very honored to have at all interviewed with those filmmakers. After meeting with the faculty of Columbia,NYU and UCLA I can truly understand why these schools are the top schools in the world. What makes these places such good institutions are the great people who run it.


----------



## denverfilm (Mar 27, 2011)

does anyone know when final decisions are being sent out?  Also I wasn't interviewed, but I heard some ppl accepted aren't interviewed, is that true from what others have heard?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by denverfilm:
> does anyone know when final decisions are being sent out?  Also I wasn't interviewed, but I heard some ppl accepted aren't interviewed, is that true from what others have heard?



They might have said April 5th ish at the end of my interview. Though the interview doc said ucla was only interviewing 60 something and of those only 18 got in...


----------



## bazhou (Mar 30, 2011)

I was told decisions would go out by 4/5. 

While I'm at it, I just wanted to 'give back' and tell a bit about my directing interview in the event it will be of any help to future candidates while they make their preparations.

1. Tell us the story of your life in an engaging fashion. 
2. You are about to be banished to a deserted island and you have 20 seconds to list the 5 films you are allowed to bring with you. (AFTER) Tell us some parallels you see amongst the films you've chosen.
3. What would you do if the DP assigned to your first year project was slacking off and unmotivated? 
4. Tell us about a major creative work in which you completed through collaboration.
5. Make a 2 min. pitch of a 5 min. film.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by bazhou:
> I was told decisions would go out by 4/5.
> 
> While I'm at it, I just wanted to 'give back' and tell a bit about my directing interview in the event it will be of any help to future candidates while they make their preparations.
> ...



I got very similar questions minus the DP and collaboration part. tbh from the way they asked I think ucla is very aware of this forum . Next year's applicants will probably have some variation of these, ie talk about 5 films, but probably under a different context. 

I prepared 5 films for my interview but mentioned a completely new list when they mentioned the island. All for the better I think. More spontaneous. Although discussing them was a memory game.


----------



## jackgradus (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone heard back from them yet? They said they would get back to us on the phone today.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Anyone heard back from them yet? They said they would get back to us on the phone today.



no word yet.


----------



## Unknown User (Apr 6, 2011)

Been lurking anxiously for a while. 

I got the call last night. Super thrilled to be accepted to UCLA. 

I still haven't received an email, I was told I would receive one soon, but who knows the time frame.

Commitment is to be made by Apr-15.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for notification, can't wait to see who else is going to be there in the fall!


----------



## assal (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got the email : waitlisted in the top 23 candidates. Congrats to all accepted guys!


----------



## Dafness (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been waitlisted as well. The wait has been excruciated. I'm glad I didn't get outright rejected. Gonna keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by assal:
> Just got the email : waitlisted in the top 23 candidates. Congrats to all accepted guys!



yeah me too. congrats all and good luck!


----------



## bazhou (Apr 7, 2011)

I was accepted and will not be attending.


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 11, 2011)

hey guys... congrats to those who were accepted!

Assal - Dafness - Eric... I have been wait listed too... so 4 of the 5 on the wait list are here... I had called Cheri a few days back to find out whats in store next. She said they were waiting for confirmations from those selected by the 15th of April... there is no ranking assigned to those on the wait list. So i hope for the best for all of us...

Are there any accepted students that are declining the offer around? If so... please share... 

Bazhou ... best of luck with your other plans... thanks for the post...


----------



## assal (Apr 11, 2011)

kicked off the waitlist! Got accepted!!!!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats assal! 

And how funny, 4/5 wait listed applicants posted here yet only 1, well now 2, accepted students. What happened to everyone else on this thread?


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 11, 2011)

congratulations assal - wow you are on a roll! 
which school are you going to pick out of your multiple acceptances ? by when have you been asked to  confirm ?


----------



## Unknown User (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats assal!


----------



## ramshackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Y'all-

I am also on the Directing waitlist.. I'm curious how Assal got accepted off the waitlist if, in fact, there is no ranking?  By lottery? Hmmm... and congrats!

Also, I am on the fence between UCLA directing and USC film/television Production.  Does anyone have thoughts about the various comparisons of the two programs, and especially about the ability to do a thesis film at UCLA vs having to compete for the privilege at USC?


----------



## jwcdco (Apr 13, 2011)

I am on the wait list too, I also got accepted into nyu asia. I am finding it hard to decide


----------



## Dafness (Apr 13, 2011)

jwcdco, did they tell u where u r on the wait list?


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 13, 2011)

jwcdco and ramshackle when did you find out that you were on the wait list? 

just curious - cus i thought there were only 5 people on the list...

ramshackle did you get accepted in USC?


----------



## ramshackle (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah.. I was accepted to USC for fall, and like some of the rest of y'all - was waitlisted at UCLA on the 6th.. ("top 23 selections" etc).

Is there anyone else deciding between those two schools here?

Thanks, Ramshackle


----------



## jwcdco (Apr 14, 2011)

I am stuck between nyu asia or ucla( waitlisted) anybody else in a similar situation?


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 15, 2011)

jwcdco... I am in the same boat as you, so is Dafness i guess... 

The selected applicants were asked to confirm their admission by the 15th... I guess we would know by next week if there are more vacancies... 

Its surprising to see such low activity on the UCLA forum...


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 16, 2011)

Just took my name off the wait list. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dafness (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Colorado guy, did you take your name off the list, or did you get accepted?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

took my name off the wait list. going to afi.


----------



## Dafness (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool. I probably should have applied to AFI. Good luck there!


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 21, 2011)

Any more acceptances ?

Does one have to pay any non-refundable deposit money to confirm a spot at UCLA?

15th of May came and went, i guess the school has their 18 candidates...


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 30, 2011)

hey guys ... me again...

has anyone declined their admission lately?


----------



## ramshackle (Apr 30, 2011)

I was admitted, but I declined the offer of admission a few days ago.

Hard to do!  Enjoy...


----------



## Sahirr (May 1, 2011)

thanks for informing us ramshackle... so one more spot opens...

did any one else decline as well?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (May 3, 2011)

i took my name off the list...so i thought, but then I got an acceptance letter this weekend. oops. Anyway I have declined, so that will open a spot.


----------



## jumpcut (May 17, 2011)

any new acceptances or declines?


----------

